# Niles, MI: Woman entrapped by stump grinder



## Dalmatian90 (May 13, 2015)

http://www.leaderpub.com/2015/05/13/woman-injured-by-stump-grinder-in-niles/

FB comment I saw said she had lost her foot, and will possibly be amputated at the knee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Creeker (May 15, 2015)

Can't take your eyes off the machine when the wheel is rotating, don't let anyone near the wheel when its rotating, don't work near......................... !

Is this a "Darling, grab the shovel and get that wood chip out of the hole for me"


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 30, 2015)

Victim is still feeling a bit stumped over the whole thing im guessing 

A little to reminiscent of treemachines accident


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 30, 2015)

There was another one here in MI last year. The guys legs was so tangled up in the machine they called in the doctor to do the amputation in order to free him from the machine.


----------

